# FS: 3 Tivos...



## kbalch (Feb 1, 2009)

After having spent the past year with Fios (and loving it!!), we recently moved back to central FL, where Brighthouse runs an SDV-based network and where the Tuning Adapters are, at best, unreliable. Since Brighthouse tech support doesn't know how these things work, and couldn't possibly care less about the minuscule number of subscribers with CableCard devices, I have finally thrown in the proverbial towel. We'll simply be dealing with their supplied DVRs henceforward. I've been a Tivo subscriber since 2001, and will miss my boxes, but it's just not worth the hassle of being unable to reliably tune in various channels, missing recordings, etc. So...

I've got two Series 3 Tivos for sale:

- 1 Tivo HD
- 1 Tivo HD XL

Both are in excellent condition, have been well cared for and gently used. Neither has a current subscription. All original boxes & documentation included.

I also have one Series 1 Tivo (Sony model) for sale. Also in its original box and in good condition without a current subscription.

The prices on eBay are all over the map. I'd rather let these units go to a community member. Make me a fair offer...

Ken


----------



## dhermsen (Nov 29, 2010)

What would you take for the XL if it is still available? I don't want to make an offer and lowball you and offend you


----------



## kbalch (Feb 1, 2009)

Fortunately, I'm not easily offended. 

I'll take $225 for the XL (including a TiVo wifi adapter) and I'll cover shipping within the lower 48.

Ken


----------

